# Colnago C59 with Shimano Di2



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice short video of the Colnago C59 Italia with the Shimano DI2

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-c59-with-shimano-di2


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

nice bike.. you should get one


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Why is it that the rights to use Campagnolo Electronica were provided to Pinarello? Its irritating.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

That's a good question and would make an interesting story wouldn't it? 



iyeoh said:


> Why is it that the rights to use Campagnolo Electronica were provided to Pinarello? Its irritating.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Blasphemy!


----------

